# New Video - Déjà vu



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

I guess this hunt disproves the common perception that one week is too soon to revisit a property.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, just goes to show you how many are out there!! Another great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, thanks for sharing another video we can all learn from.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

LOVE IT as always! That one was a bit mangy or bare on the back, no?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Love you guys' videos. Especially when you don't miss.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have called in coyotes on back to back days on the same place numerous times. It's just kinda the luck of the draw.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

We think that bare back area is from going in and out of a den but it had to be cold!


----------

